# Surprise subject



## rip18 (Sep 18, 2017)

I was out shooting some bug shots last week, when a damselfly sped by & then lit nearby.  I followed him around for a bit trying to get a shot.

I finally got ONE shot of him on a fern (see below), when he suddenly flitted off.  I knew that I didn't scare him.  I looked up, and just the other side of the fern was a dog-gone trash panda that had come out to scarf down some muscadines...

All I had was my 200 mm macro lens, but he still got so close that I couldn't fit all of him into the frame!  He looked healthy & everytime I moved quickly, he scampered off into the brush before coming back out.  He finally got his bate of bullaces and went back into the swamp.

I never did find the dog-gone little damselfly again either...

Damselfly - Nikon D3, Nikkor 200 mm micro, f/14, 1/40th second, ISO 200, off-camera fill flash, tripod, slight crop.

Raccoon - Nikon D3, Nikkor 200 mm micro, f/14, 1/100th second, ISO 1250, off-camera fill flash, tripod, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 18, 2017)

Dog-gone good shots!  Love the bonus opportunity!


----------



## carver (Sep 21, 2017)

Fine shots Robert


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Sep 21, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice images. It's funny how some times the damsels and dragons will let you get up close but not usually.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 25, 2017)

great shots and I'm still laughing at what you called the coon a trash Panda its been a long time since I have heard any one call one that and it's still funny


----------

